# Advanced_DAW_Networking tutorials posted



## almound (Sep 18, 2015)

Advanced_DAW_Networking


In the 3 videos of this series, we take the concepts explained in the first four videos (of "DAW network: How to network your DAWs together") to another level. Just as in my "32 MIDI Controllers vs. One Sequencer" tutorials, we develop a symphony orchestra template as a song in Presonus Studio One that Sibelius notation program will "play" using sample libraries loaded into Kontakt player. But instead of everything occuring on a single computer, the processing is distributed over a network among 3 computers all controlled by a laptop.

The second video shows how to successfully set up the first 8 MIDI channel routes on one of the Audioport host computers. We show that it returns audio signal from MIDI sent through the DAW network. 

The third video shows how to successfully configure CopperLan virtual MIDI network so to route a second set of 8 MIDI channel routes to one of the Audioport host computers. This configuration is required if audio signal is to return from the host computer so that each instrument arrives on its own separate stereo channel, ready for independent processing by Studio One's VST plug-ins (like Virtual Sound Stage 2 and a reverb such as Verbsession).


----------

